# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  GIMP Astronomy Plugins

## RobA

Here is a link to a set of astronomy plugins for GIMP, including a "realistic" (i.e. modeled) star field and galaxy generator.  The star field generator has waaaaaaaay too many options to  figure out  :Razz: 

Might be useful for tis month's challenge...

Here is a sample - a star field and two galaxies:

----------


## Sagenlicht

Nice find RobA  :Smile: 

I did take a look on his homepage and guess what they guy lives about 80 km away from me... in the city where I would work if I wouldnt be in parental leave atm  :Smile:

----------


## harryb987

Here is a link for something if you are interested in Astronomy too. Its a book that is free to download. You can download all the chapters but it's 'Sun and Moon' which is most relevant. I started the other day and it's pretty interesting. Take a look if you have time.

----------

